# Acne on cycle



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys do to counteract acne on cycle?

Well just spots on forehead in general really


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

If its only a few , try oxy face scrub its pretty good.If its bothering you and gets worse the try your source for tetracycline antiobiotics they seem to help mild acne after a month or so though you should do 3 month course to clear


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers man

Hopefully it'll work


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

its not dirt so cleaning isnt going to do an awful lot, try sund beds to dry them out


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

panoxyl wil dry it out.

You can get it otc. It realy helps.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sunbeds work best for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2010)

sun/sunbeds and melanotan works a treat for me, if i get a bad outbreak panoxyl gel 3 to 4 times a day soon clears them. i only seem to get really bad acne with tren dont seem to get much with test maybe the odd one or two.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

get antibiotics for the doctor they take a while to get going but the DO work.

Next step is accutane for the summer when I get back on tren and cheque drops.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

get oxytetracycline or doxycycline from www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk

if on back and chest and shoulders, rub head and shoulders into the area and leav on as long as possible in the shower, clears my shoulder and back in about 7-10 days


----------

